# Deleting Posts



## Hielkenator (Feb 10, 2011)

Is there a way to delete posts all at once from GBA Temp?


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont think so, besides from contacting a Mod and Admin, I guess.


----------



## Strider (Feb 10, 2011)

Your own posts?

No, at least not for the user. Of course a database admin could do that technically, but that would really mess a forum up.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 10, 2011)

We don't like to delete posts as it plays havoc with the topics and posts of other members. Imagine if you made a topic, which means you have the first post in said topic. If we were to delete that post suddenly you'd have a whole topic full of replies to the original post that no longer make sense out of the original context.


----------



## Animage55 (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah, but what if you were A new user that can't edit posts and your only option is to make A new post to clarify? C'mon man every forum lets you delete or at least edit. I mean I just made 2 posts saying the same thing, but the second one clarifys it


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2022)

Animage55 said:


> Yeah, but what if you were A new user that can't edit posts and your only option is to make A new post to clarify? C'mon man every forum lets you delete or at least edit. I mean I just made 2 posts saying the same thing, but the second one clarifys it


Report the post you want deleted and a staff member will do it for you, easy.


----------

